# Business class on Palmetto #89/90



## abcnews (Mar 12, 2007)

Our family will take the Palmetto to Savannah on Tuesday, March 13. We have 7 seats in business class. Is it the 2 / 1 seating? Just wondering what to expect?

Our last trip was the Cardinal with viewliner rooms. That was very nice...

Any word on delays, trackwork?

Mike


----------



## Rafi (Mar 12, 2007)

abcnews said:


> Our family will take the Palmetto to Savannah on Tuesday, March 13. We have 7 seats in business class. Is it the 2 / 1 seating? Just wondering what to expect?
> Our last trip was the Cardinal with viewliner rooms. That was very nice...
> 
> Any word on delays, trackwork?
> ...


I rode BC on the Palmetto RVR-BAL on March 4 and was quite pleased with the BC car. You'll most likely have one of the refurbished ex-metroliner club/cafe cars with 2-1 seating and faux leather, super-reclining, calf-rest, foot-rest seats. I found the seats VERY comfortable and plush, and my wife is now insisting that this be our standard class of ticket for any non-overnight trip of more than 2 hours. The availability of two 120v plugs at each seat was also a nice amenity. The only negative from the trip was the availability (or lack thereof) of our car attendant, who seemed to want to hang out in the baggage car (!), for reasons I have yet to discern. The cafe car's line tends to get quite long on that train, it seems, so be prepared to wait in line if you want food.

Other than that, it's a great service and well worth the extra $$ IMHO.

As for delays and trackwork, I'm not aware of any trackwork right now, but keep in mind that the WAS-RVR corridor is extremely congested these days, so don't be surprised if you're creeping along a bit at times. You're also going to be moving along that corridor mid-day on a weekday, which can sometimes be dicey if you end up fighting for track with a VRE train. For a good idea of recent run-times on the Palmetto, head over to the Unofficial Amtrak Train Status History page and take a look. At first glance, it seems to be running fairly well into RVR, but loses some more time on its way to SAV.

-Rafi


----------



## abcnews (Mar 12, 2007)

Rafi said:


> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> > Our family will take the Palmetto to Savannah on Tuesday, March 13. We have 7 seats in business class. Is it the 2 / 1 seating? Just wondering what to expect?
> ...


Thanks! Once before we had the 1/2 BC / 1/2 cafe car and we really liked it (Twilight Shoreliner to NYC?). We plan to bring a cooler with some food, subs, etc..

Any chance of a table in the BC section and 4 seats (2 & 2) facing each other - for cards? Or do we move out to the cafe car to play cards?


----------



## Rafi (Mar 12, 2007)

abcnews said:


> Thanks! Once before we had the 1/2 BC / 1/2 cafe car and we really liked it (Twilight Shoreliner to NYC?). We plan to bring a cooler with some food, subs, etc..
> Any chance of a table in the BC section and 4 seats (2 & 2) facing each other - for cards? Or do we move out to the cafe car to play cards?


I think you'll find the car to be in much better shape (cosmetically) than the car you were in on the TS.

On our trip, the car was a no-tables Business Class section (which we actually preferred), and the tables were located in the other half of the car on the other side of the cafe counter. So if you want to head over to play cards or eat family-style (as opposed to airline-style), you'll want to make the short walk over to the other side of the car for that. That's assuming you get the same kind of car that we had (which I suspect is highly likely).

-Rafi


----------



## abcnews (Mar 12, 2007)

Rafi said:


> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Once before we had the 1/2 BC / 1/2 cafe car and we really liked it (Twilight Shoreliner to NYC?). We plan to bring a cooler with some food, subs, etc..
> ...


Thanks Rafi!

BTW - We board at RVR. My wife and I, and our 5 children.


----------



## Palmland (Mar 12, 2007)

I rode the Palmetto last week from Richimond to Florence, SC and Florernce to Yemassee, SC (2 different trips - long story). On the Yemassee trip if was only 20 min. late into Florence before a broken air hose got us - 45" late into Yemassee. The Richmond trip started on time. CSX just completed a major track work program from Fayetteviile to Dillon, SC. That's the good news. Bad news is a lot of those forces seem to be working between Petersburg and north of Fayetteville. It's not a major track program, but enough for us to take a 2 hour delay into Florence.

I agree Business class is well worth it. As Rafi suggested, you might try eating in the dinette portion rather than at your seat. I found it more comfortable (and less annoying I am sure for my seat mate). On top of that I had a really good conversation with a couple passengers.


----------



## abcnews (Mar 12, 2007)

Palmland said:


> I rode the Palmetto last week from Richimond to Florence, SC and Florernce to Yemassee, SC (2 different trips - long story). On the Yemassee trip if was only 20 min. late into Florence before a broken air hose got us - 45" late into Yemassee. The Richmond trip started on time. CSX just completed a major track work program from Fayetteviile to Dillon, SC. That's the good news. Bad news is a lot of those forces seem to be working between Petersburg and north of Fayetteville. It's not a major track program, but enough for us to take a 2 hour delay into Florence.
> I agree Business class is well worth it. As Rafi suggested, you might try eating in the dinette portion rather than at your seat. I found it more comfortable (and less annoying I am sure for my seat mate). On top of that I had a really good conversation with a couple passengers.


Thanks!

I bet on a mid-week run it should not be too crowded over on the cafe side. My two oldest are out on spring break this week (VCU) so we are all excited about the trip, traveling together and seeing the sights.

Is there cell service most of the way? We have a laptop with Verizon broadband. We also have verizon phones.

Mike


----------



## Palmland (Mar 12, 2007)

I try to ignore cell phones on a train so didn't really notice although a good bet you can get a decent signal at towns with station stops. The major stops where some passengers take a smoke brake and a good time to use a cell phone on the platform are: Richmond, Wilson, Florence, Charleston.

By the way, in BC you get free soft drinks and the Italian sandwich sold in the cafe isn't bad, so may not need that cooler. Of course they also sell beer which I found goes well with the Bratwurst.


----------



## abcnews (Mar 12, 2007)

Palmland said:


> I try to ignore cell phones on a train so didn't really notice although a good bet you can get a decent signal at towns with station stops. The major stops where some passengers take a smoke brake and a good time to use a cell phone on the platform are: Richmond, Wilson, Florence, Charleston.
> By the way, in BC you get free soft drinks and the Italian sandwich sold in the cafe isn't bad, so may not need that cooler. Of course they also sell beer which I found goes well with the Bratwurst.


Sounds too good... On the return I think our cooler will be empty so I'll plan on the Italian sandwich.

However, I also had another idea ... I did do a web search for best North Carolina BBQ (which I really like). I found an expert on the subject and he praised the BBQ at a location in Smithfield, NC. He gave it his 4 pig rating (his highest honor).

I'm thinking I might call the place and pay them an extra fee to bring us some real NC BBQ and meet us at the Selma stop - which is 7 miles from their location on Route 301. May be a bad idea though? Hard to time it just right. Perhaps I treat the conductor as well - may as well, and it would make it go a bit smoother as he could assist with a true estimate of our arrival time in Selma.


----------



## haolerider (Mar 12, 2007)

abcnews said:


> Palmland said:
> 
> 
> > I try to ignore cell phones on a train so didn't really notice although a good bet you can get a decent signal at towns with station stops. The major stops where some passengers take a smoke brake and a good time to use a cell phone on the platform are: Richmond, Wilson, Florence, Charleston.
> ...


I have seen this done before, but it requires a good bit of coordination and luck - to have an on-time train and a delivery person willing to wait for a bit. Remember if you include the Conductor you will also need to include his/her assistant and the car attendant as well. Better order the Half-Pig size. Good Luck.


----------



## abcnews (Mar 12, 2007)

haolerider said:


> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> > Palmland said:
> ...


Yes - I think the bigger the order the better chance they go for it so - so yes, I agree.


----------



## Sam Damon (Mar 12, 2007)

Geez, we sure have gone backwards in time in the USA on our intercity passenger rail services -- here we are talking about coordinating food items to be delivered at a station!


----------



## Palmland (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep, won't be long before we suggest the Palmetto has a meal stop in its schedule as done long ago on some secondary trains.

Our favorite NC BBQ is Parker's in Wilson. Been there for over 60 years, and it is a real gathering spot for the community as well as over the road truckers, and folks like us. We always plan a lunch stop there when driving to the northeast. Pork dinner is the best I've had and includes lots of BBQ, hush puppies or corn dogs, brunswick stew, slaw, boiled potatoes or green beans and of course lots of sweet tea. Less than $6. It's about 5 or 10 minutes from the Wilson station.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sam Damon said:


> Geez, we sure have gone backwards in time in the USA on our intercity passenger rail services -- here we are talking about coordinating food items to be delivered at a station!


On a couple of occasions I thought about having a pizza delievered to the train just for the heck of it. But it would be dicey to coordinate. You might make the delievery call hoping to time it just right. If they are late . . . no food. If you are late . . . the food is cold or they leave. Even if you call 20 miles out, something could go wrong to mess up your plans. So think twice about this one.

As far as your own food, that would be fine. But Amtrak has rules about you eating your own food at their tables in the food servicce car. (IIRC) So be careful about this one. You might want to ask the attendant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Steve4031 said:


> Sam Damon said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, we sure have gone backwards in time in the USA on our intercity passenger rail services -- here we are talking about coordinating food items to be delivered at a station!
> ...


Thanks for all the input - Hope to post a few photos upon our return. I found this shot in the archives from a recent post. Great shot of the Palmetto - taken near Charleston.

Thanks again for all the info!

www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=138945


----------



## abcnews (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll try again...

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=138945


----------



## abcnews (Mar 12, 2007)

Palmland said:


> Yep, won't be long before we suggest the Palmetto has a meal stop in its schedule as done long ago on some secondary trains.
> Our favorite NC BBQ is Parker's in Wilson. Been there for over 60 years, and it is a real gathering spot for the community as well as over the road truckers, and folks like us. We always plan a lunch stop there when driving to the northeast. Pork dinner is the best I've had and includes lots of BBQ, hush puppies or corn dogs, brunswick stew, slaw, boiled potatoes or green beans and of course lots of sweet tea. Less than $6. It's about 5 or 10 minutes from the Wilson station.


And yes - we too always stop at Parkers when driving north from NC/SC. It's an American classic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

At 7 people you will occupy virtually half (7/15) of the car.

Just FYI, I find the club-dinette cars often run rougher than other cars, just for your consideration.

Good luck if you decide to go with the BBQ. I would talk to the conductor as soon as you get settled, and call the BBQ place a while before you plan to order.

Don't make it look like you are bribing the conductor to hold the train, either. Many people would get quite mad about things like that, especially if they can smell it and don't get any. l


----------



## abcnews (Mar 13, 2007)

My only disappointment with the new Palmetto is no dining car. In the past we have travelled south on the Silver Palm to Charleston and we really enjoyed scenic Eastern NC (Wilson, Four Oaks, tobacco barns, old stations etc..) as we were dining with a view.

But other than that, the Palmetto may work better for us (better schedule - more daylight) Business class. Just no elegant dining. The Palm departed Richmond about 2:20 - 2:30 and the Palmetto departs around 12 noon.


----------



## Sam Damon (Mar 13, 2007)

Steve4031 said:


> On a couple of occasions I thought about having a pizza delievered to the train just for the heck of it. But it would be dicey to coordinate. You might make the delievery call hoping to time it just right. If they are late . . . no food. If you are late . . . the food is cold or they leave. Even if you call 20 miles out, something could go wrong to mess up your plans. So think twice about this one.
> As far as your own food, that would be fine. But Amtrak has rules about you eating your own food at their tables in the food servicce car. (IIRC) So be careful about this one. You might want to ask the attendant.


I suppose what we really need to find is a network of pizza joint owners who are railfans, keep a scanner in the shop, and show up with pizzas at the station when the train arrives.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2007)

Guest said:


> Just FYI, I find the club-dinette cars often run rougher than other cars, just for your consideration.


I've noticed more than one person make this comment and I have to wonder if those making it have bumped into one of the 11 Horizon Club-Dinette cars. Personally I've never found the ride in the Amfleet Club-Dinette's to be rougher, after all they are Amfleet I's just like most of the rest of the single level fleet. Not to mention that these cars were once Amtrak's cream of the fleet, since they were the Metroliner First Class cars. If they weren't built exactly like the rest of the AMF I's; then I would expect them to be better, not worse, than the rest of the AMF fleet since they catered to Amtrak's premium NEC customers.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2007)

abcnews said:


> My only disappointment with the new Palmetto is no dining car. In the past we have travelled south on the Silver Palm to Charleston and we really enjoyed scenic Eastern NC (Wilson, Four Oaks, tobacco barns, old stations etc..) as we were dining with a view.


Actually I have high hopes that once more cars are converted to Diner-Lite, that Amtrak might employ such cars on routes like the Palmetto, where such cars would be ideally suited. Runs where the journey is too long for just a cafe car, but runs that don't go overnight or have sleepers. This car, Amtrak's attempt at mating a dining car with a cafe car, provides a service and food selection above that of the normal cafe car, but below that of the service one would have found on a dining car two years ago. At present there are 6 single level Diner-Lite cars available, but I understand that they are mainly found on the Silver Service trains at the moment.


----------



## abcnews (Mar 13, 2007)

I will miss those big wide windows that we enjoyed in the Palm dinner cars. For me that was half the pleasure of the dining experience.

I hope they still have them on the other two FL trains?


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 13, 2007)

Not for long. They are planning on retiring the Heritage cars in the very near future.


----------



## AmtrakFan (Mar 13, 2007)

Steve4031 said:


> Sam Damon said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, we sure have gone backwards in time in the USA on our intercity passenger rail services -- here we are talking about coordinating food items to be delivered at a station!
> ...


Your Best bet when there is a extended Service Stop, because when I rode the Late International, my Dad and I and 2 other passengered orderd a Pizza, we did it as soon as the Train Cleared Customes and we still had over a hour, pizza made it with about 10 Minutes to Spare.


----------



## Sam31452 (Apr 19, 2009)

As this has already been discussed years ago, i don't want to open a new thread, but ask the question here:

How is Palmetto's BC doing these days?

Would you recommend to spend an extra $50 on it?


----------



## cmthru (Apr 19, 2009)

I will be on 89 in BC this Thursday from WAS to RMT. I paid only $20 extra for BC. I may not have access to PC until I return home. So if I remember I'll post something here.


----------



## JAChooChoo (Apr 19, 2009)

Palmland said:


> Yep, won't be long before we suggest the Palmetto has a meal stop in its schedule as done long ago on some secondary trains.


Actually, right up to April 30, 1971, the B&O's _Metropolitan_ listed that food can be purchased during station stops at Cumberland, Grafton or Clarksburg. Same for the _Cincinnatian_ at Toledo.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 19, 2009)

Why is it $50 to upgrade on the Palmetto and only $25 on the Penny from PGH-NYP? The Palmetto can't be all that much longer than the Penny's ride--


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah the beauty of supply and demand. :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Apr 19, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Why is it $50 to upgrade on the Palmetto and only $25 on the Penny from PGH-NYP? The Palmetto can't be all that much longer than the Penny's ride--


Um it's only 444 NYP-PGH, and 829 NYP-SAV, so I'd say that the Palmetto is a bit longer than the Penny. Almost double in fact, just like the upgrade price.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 19, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it $50 to upgrade on the Palmetto and only $25 on the Penny from PGH-NYP? The Palmetto can't be all that much longer than the Penny's ride--
> ...


Ah but when I said "longer" I meant time wise, not rail miles. The Palmetto does its run in around 16 hours, the Penny in about 9... I guess I could see it that way, but a 16 hour run, is there another destination the Palmetto could go on to to make it an overnight train?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 19, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


Sure, Miami. But then it would go back to being the Silver Palm and not the Palmetto.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 19, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Well-- who in hell cares then? "Palmetto" sounds like the young child of the "Silver Palm" anyway-- I'm sure they'd fill the seats... just need the diner and the sleepers which will be coming in the next couple years. The more Silver Service the better-- Around peak times they'll fill those trains to the brim!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 20, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I'm sure they'd fill the seats... just need the diner and the sleepers which will be coming in the next couple years. The more Silver Service the better-- Around peak times they'll fill those trains to the brim!


I've no doubt that they can fill the seats. They used to fill them back when it ran, and ridership has only gone up since then. And I rode the Palm several times and only once during a peak period.


----------



## VentureForth (Apr 20, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> As this has already been discussed years ago, i don't want to open a new thread, but ask the question here:
> How is Palmetto's BC doing these days?
> 
> Would you recommend to spend an extra $50 on it?


The Palmetto would be about the only LD train with BC that I'd recommend paying $50 for. Its faux leather seats are still on some (if not all) of the trainsets. If you're travelling alone or with a partner, that is. If you're travelling with kids, I'd go in the back.

Do you plan on riding the entire length? When I rode it back in January, I was literally the only pax from Charleston, SC to Savannah. Not even the crew took advantage - they stayed at the tables in the back half of the car.

My ONLY gripe was that the vestibule door kept opening and closing. The baggage door was also open, so I spent a good chunk of time watching people's bags sliding back and forth and forth and back....


----------



## Sam31452 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks. Is this free drinks for the entire trip deal still true or is it one drink per person in BC?

Besides: What's the (in)offical short form for the Palmetto? P? B)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 20, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> Thanks. Is this free drinks for the entire trip deal still true or is it one drink per person in BC?
> Besides: What's the (in)offical short form for the Palmetto? P? B)


It should be free drinks the whole way.

not sure on a name


----------



## VentureForth (Apr 20, 2009)

They will run out of drinks (Other than perhaps Coffee) by about Washington DC. You may get lucky with a drink or two after that. Note that you can only get a drink when the cafe is open.

Never mind what Amtrak says, it's all about what they have onboard, and the sodas are usually warm (Gotta keep the cold drinks for those paying cash, not those paying on a ticket).


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 20, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure they'd fill the seats... just need the diner and the sleepers which will be coming in the next couple years. The more Silver Service the better-- Around peak times they'll fill those trains to the brim!
> ...


And at this point it only helps Amtrak to fill seats up. The more riders they can shift away from airline travel, the better. During this time of fiscal anarchy, it is best policy that we get as many costumers as possible. That way when the recession ends there will be a strong base off of which to build.

I'd actually like to to see Amtrak pull away a small piece of the market share, maybe 3-5%..


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 20, 2009)

VentureForth said:


> They will run out of drinks (Other than perhaps Coffee) by about Washington DC. You may get lucky with a drink or two after that. Note that you can only get a drink when the cafe is open.
> Never mind what Amtrak says, it's all about what they have onboard, and the sodas are usually warm (Gotta keep the cold drinks for those paying cash, not those paying on a ticket).


They give you ice, y'know?


----------



## VentureForth (Apr 22, 2009)

You fail to understand my point. BC Pax are treated by the Cafe Car attendant (per policy) as free-loaders, not as the premium paying passengers that they are.

They give ice to people paying cash at the bar for a 12-oz refridgerated drink that doesn't melt the ice as fast, too y'know.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 22, 2009)

VentureForth said:


> You fail to understand my point. BC Pax are treated by the Cafe Car attendant (per policy) as free-loaders, not as the premium paying passengers that they are.
> They give ice to people paying cash at the bar for a 12-oz refridgerated drink that doesn't melt the ice as fast, too y'know.


They do not treat them as freeloaders. I'm sorry you only get 8oz instead of 12, but there are indeed unlimited drinks on at least the LD trains. I had a very long and detailed talk about this with the Café attendant on the Penny, he was very informative. Perhaps you should read what he had to say in my trip report? M'kay?


----------



## VentureForth (Apr 22, 2009)

OK. So that's cool that Penny is run right. I'm excited about that. But this thread is about the Palmetto, which I rode, which they ran out of just about everything (including newspapers and pillows) except for coffee. Despite having a cooler full of beverages, they were unable to provide the service advertised. I understand that they have regular stock and BC stock, but in my opinion BC pax shouldn't be shafted because of some poor logistics planning. There should be an allowance/empowerment for the Cafe car attendant to serve from the pay-at-counter pax stock without being threatened his job.

You can't drink enough to cover your BC upgrade fare (well, some may but that's a whole 'nother story). BC Pax should be treated as BC pax from terminal to terminal - not just when their allocated supply runs out.

In my humble opinion, I would rank BC service as follows:

1 - Acela (from reputation)

2 - Pennsylvanian (from ACL's experience)

3 - Pacific Surfliner (Simply OK)

4 - Palmetto (worse service but better accomodations than the Carolinian)

5 - Carolinian (better service but average accomodations compared to Palmetto)

I'm sure others would rank differently.


----------



## cmthru (Apr 22, 2009)

As I posted earlier this week, I'll be on the Palmetto tomorrow morning from WAS to RMT in BC. The reason I went with BC is to avoid having to hunt for a seat in coach. I've had some bad experiences on a few LD trains with other passengers hogging space and filling up the luggage racks. Conductors seem to be reluctant to do anything when it comes to having people sleeping across seats or just lazy and placing their stuff on unoccupied seats when the overheads racks are empty. I figured this time I'll pay extra for a little piece of mind. If I don't get a paper it's no big deal. However, if they have no pillows or no soft drinks other than coffee I'll speak up about it. When one pays a higher fare for extra amenities and those amenities aren't available then I complain. But if the amenities are there and the service is good I will compliment and provide a proper tip to the attendant.


----------



## VentureForth (Apr 22, 2009)

NC, not BC, I hope! Otherwise, you'll be headed the wrong direction! 

You should be OK. I rode it from just South of Rocky Mount to Savannah and it was crowded but quiet until about Charleston, when it became empty and I was the only BC passenger. Hopefully you'll get your fill of BC service in the first couple of hours out of WAS.

Please let us know how it went. I'm considering the Palmetto for a ride in June, but would like to know if the service has improved.


----------



## cmthru (Apr 28, 2009)

As promised here's my experience. The attendant helped me get my suitcase on board which was the last thing he did for me without having to be asked. In fact he did little for anyone. Although that might be because he apparently was also the cafe attendant. BC has leather seats arranged 2-1. I was easily able to able to snag a single seat. The newspaper was in complete disarray. What pillows I saw were taken by the other occupants. I found the pillow stash, found the covers and assembled one for myself. The attendant never once walked though BC to ask if anyone needed anything. The only times he did pass through was to enter the baggage car which he did quite often. At Richmond he stepped off and enjoyed a small cigar while ignoring passengers. I was permitted 2 small cans of soda but I had to fetch ice on my own. I took more cans and distributed to other BC passengers who were unaware that the drinks were included in the fare. If he saw me he said nothing but I didn't care because I wasn't the only one disappointed with the lack of service. I was not expected a personal servant but it would have been nice if he would have made some sort of effort toward those who paid a higher fare for that service. The seats were comfortable, the car was clean and quiet. There are only 15 seats in BC. I'd still recommend BC for this train only for the higher level of comfort. Needless to say I offered no tip.

On my return north I was on the Carolinian which was vastly superior in every aspect. BC was the entire car with seats arranged 2-2. The attendant was very welcoming and showed real concern for our comfort and needs. He brought me a fresh pillow and newspaper. He walked the aisle a couple of times with a drink cart. Due to unusual high temperatures all trains were running on slow orders According to my GPS we never exceeded 60, with an average speed of 53. Arrived WAS almost 2 hours late. The attendant volunteered updates to everyone on a regular basis. When I alighted in WAS I gave him a nice tip and complimented him on the service.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 28, 2009)

Cmthru,

You were correct in your assumption, on the Palmetto that wasn't your car attendant, he was the cafe attendant. That is his job, attending to the cafe, not catering to those in the BC section. That is not to suggest that some of the better, smarter, attendant's don't try to do more for the BC pax in the hope of a tip, but again it's not their job to deal with the BC pax.

On the other hand the Carolinian, which is a State sponsored train, has an attendant assigned to the BC can and their sole job is that car and taking care of the passengers in said car.


----------



## cmthru (Apr 28, 2009)

That certainly explains the difference in service. Maybe the description of BC for the Palmetto ought to be changed to read "BC passengers may obtain soft drinks, coffee/tea in the Cafe at no additional charge". When the description in the schedule states that passengers are offered such one would think an attendant would occasionally walk through and offer the beverages. No wonder the BC on the Palmetto is so small. If I should travel back to NC the Carolinian will be my choice both ways. The extra fare was worth it.


----------



## VentureForth (May 11, 2009)

From Amtrak Guest Services:



> Thank you for your email.
> The café car is supposed to have enough non-revenue beverages stocked for the duration of the train route. We certainly apologize for not having complementary beverages available that are included in your business class ticket. We should have provided you a revenue beverage as a way to apologize and to provide good customer service to you and other business class travelers. An adjustment and exception certainly could have been made.
> 
> We have forwarded your email directly to the train manager so that they are made aware of your concerns and hopefully this will not continue to happen. Our apologies for not responding appropriately in our previous emails.
> ...


----------



## AlanB (May 11, 2009)

Hmm, a very interesting response. That's the first time that I've ever heard that they are allowed to take revenue beverages out of stock when the run out of the complimentary ones. I do wonder if she's got the correct info.

But at least they've sent the matter onto the manager of that line, so that hopefully the situation never occurs again.


----------



## VentureForth (May 11, 2009)

That's why I posted it. Seems contrary to the discussions here.

I HOPE that they are doing something to accomodate their higher-paying customers. Southbound Business Class _service_ does not need to end in North Carolina. It should be brought all the way down to Savannah.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 11, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Hmm, a very interesting response. That's the first time that I've ever heard that they are allowed to take revenue beverages out of stock when the run out of the complimentary ones. I do wonder if she's got the correct info.
> But at least they've sent the matter onto the manager of that line, so that hopefully the situation never occurs again.


Actually Alan, if you read my last report from Penny BC service you'll find that I got a couple revenue beverages when they didn't have the non-revenue cans. The SA also told me that while it wasn't exactly ideal, he was supposed to make sure we had drinks. He normally would offer what he had left in non-revenue stock before going to the revenue option-- but on that trip he ran out of everything but water. He gave me a revenue can and a half-dozen bottles of water.

Of course like all people on Amtrak, this could vary depending upon the SA one has-- it has always been my experience that the Penny crews are wonderful.


----------



## VentureForth (May 11, 2009)

I understand the fear of the SA feeling like it is going to come out of his/her pay. Firstly, Amtrak needs to trust their employees and get rid of those they don't. Yeah, I know - easier said than done. Secondly, if the matter is properly handled, it would be just a minor bit of inconvenience, but perhaps asking a BC customer to sign a receipt with their ticket number on it would be helpful.

I remember the "gool ol' days" when I would find a Coke guy stocking up a vending machine, and he'd hand me a cold one from the bottom of the machine. He didn't care about losing control of one or two in inventory.

Dishonesty and bottom line, though . . . two opposing forces that are not so customer friendly.

ACL - I remember your triplogue, but that again is another problem with Amtrak - BC on the Palmetto is NOT the same BC on the Carolinian nor the Penny. They need to try to do their best to have similar service across their different trains.


----------



## AlanB (May 11, 2009)

VentureForth said:


> ACL - I remember your triplogue, but that again is another problem with Amtrak - BC on the Palmetto is NOT the same BC on the Carolinian nor the Penny. They need to try to do their best to have similar service across their different trains.


While that's a nice idea, it's simply not possible. Remeber that on many of the state supported services, Amtrak doesn't decide what BC offers on that run, the State paying for the service decides.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 11, 2009)

AlanB said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > ACL - I remember your triplogue, but that again is another problem with Amtrak - BC on the Palmetto is NOT the same BC on the Carolinian nor the Penny. They need to try to do their best to have similar service across their different trains.
> ...


Yes. Amtrak needs to _try_ and do better-- but they can't risk loosing the state funding. You loose the funding, you loose the train.

IMHO BC on day trains is NOT about the drinks, its about the seats. Try the Palmetto in coach and you'll see you're paying for the nicer seat. The drinks are a bonus, but that's about it-- I'm sorry the experience wasn't up to specifications. I am glad you got a response-- that is better than what most of us get.

And no harm no foul-- no worries... but it is A-L-C.


----------



## VentureForth (May 20, 2009)

VentureForth said:


> I remember the "gool ol' days" when I would find a Coke guy stocking up a vending machine, and he'd hand me a cold one from the bottom of the machine. He didn't care about losing control of one or two in inventory.


Coke guy here at work just gave me a Coke. A cold one!


----------

